# To Paint or Not to Paint!!!



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Is Sherman Williams related to Sherwin Williams? 
I have a ton of oyster rash on my hull and plan on prepping and applying Marine Tex to fill them in but I am all over shell fishing where I am.


----------



## Taylor Cunningham (Jul 27, 2019)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> Is Sherman Williams related to Sherwin Williams?
> I have a ton of oyster rash on my hull and plan on prepping and applying Marine Tex to fill them in but I am all over shell fishing where I am.


 I wish I could say that was auto correct but hey you learn something everyday! I live in north GA but I run down to Grand Isle at least once a year to hit the march. Lots of oyster beds plus my lack of experience polling means this may be an ongoing thing.


----------



## State fish rob (Jan 25, 2017)

Marine Tex. Razor blade to remove excess Nothing simpler 
All sorts of color filler available. I’m a Benjamin Moore man , wouldn’t put Sherwin Williams on my house , much less my boat. If you paint it , just one more thing to keep up. Never been a big fan of painting trailer boats Good luck.


----------



## Taylor Cunningham (Jul 27, 2019)

State fish rob said:


> Marine Tex. Razor blade to remove excess Nothing simpler
> All sorts of color filler available. I’m a Benjamin Moore man , wouldn’t put Sherwin Williams on my house , much less my boat. If you paint it , just one more thing to keep up. Never been a big fan of painting trailer boats Good luck.


Ok so I like the idea of patching holes with the Marine Tex. What do I need to know about painting a trailer boat? I have a black bottom so should I go with the higher strength gray and maybe paint to match down the road or go white and mix to match the paint?


----------



## yobata (Jul 14, 2015)

What about flipping boat, sand and clean, then several coats of 2 part marine epoxy with graphite powder? Its also black, can be applied with a foam roller, and is easy to touch up later.


----------



## Pole Position (Apr 3, 2016)

Taylor Cunningham said:


> I wish I could say that was auto correct but hey you learn something everyday! I live in north GA ........


If you happen to run in to General Sherman on his march down I-20 towards Savannah, do the whole world a favor and shoot the s.o.b. ; )


----------



## State fish rob (Jan 25, 2017)

^^^ I thought I had the best way back machine, nope. Go boy ! He hollered with a rebel yell


----------



## State fish rob (Jan 25, 2017)

If it’s below the waterline I’d go dark , above color match


----------



## Lowtidelowlife (Aug 19, 2014)

Sand around repair area. Fill with thickened epoxy (you can used fumed silica to make thickened epoxy). Use 2 part epoxy paint (awlgrip, interlux, etc.) Below the waterline is not to be trifled with. The whole repair might run you 150 in materials but please don’t use house paint on your boat. Small repair become big repair.


----------



## Steve_Mevers (Feb 8, 2013)

Once you paint over the gel coat you can never go back. For me I would do everything I could to preserve or repair the gel coat.


----------



## albuilt51 (Sep 30, 2016)

Check this out for a graphite/epoxy bottom.
http://tomangelakis.tripod.com/graphite_bottom.htm


----------



## Back Country (Dec 30, 2017)

albuilt51 said:


> Check this out for a graphite/epoxy bottom.
> http://tomangelakis.tripod.com/graphite_bottom.htm


In the above article is the following:
_West System recommends 10% graphite to 90% epoxy. Gilpatrick uses a thicker mixture of 40% graphite to 60% epoxy. Ted Moores, in the 1997 edition of Canoecraft, suggested 25% graphite, 5% silica, and 70% epoxy (for "a rock-hard finish." p.137). I went for a very thick mixture with the consistency of tar. The following ratios are approximate: 

First coat: 25% graphite, 15% silica, 60% epoxy. 
Second coat: 30% graphite, 10% silica, 60% epoxy.
Third coat: 40% graphite, 60% epoxy.
_
My question is this: what are the percentages based on? Weight? Volume?

Within the next few weeks, I'll have the bottom of my boat fully prepped to apply epoxy & graphite. I'm considering adding some silica to the first 2 coats.


----------



## albuilt51 (Sep 30, 2016)

"Add (graphite) to mixed resin/hardener at the rate of up to 10% by volume". This from the West System site, which makes sense due to the varying weights of each component.


----------



## yobata (Jul 14, 2015)

The advice I got from Jacquez at Betau was to "add the graphite powder until the resin becomes opaque on the stir stick," no percentage calculation...


----------

